# Confused???



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So what are the correct measurements for the: pinch, dash, smidgen spoon set?
I have one calculation as:
1)Dash=1/8 tsp
Pinch=1/16 tsp
Smidgen=1/32 tsp
or
2)Dash=1/6 tsp
Pinch=1/12 tsp
Smidgen=1/24 tsp

So which one is correct? 1 or 2?
And how does one get 1/16 tsp? Do you use 2 even scoops of 1/8 tsp = 1/16 tsp? 
Thanks Eric.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric,
you've got your math backward. It would be two even 1/16 tsp scoops = 1/8 tsp.

Edit: I don't use spoons...I use a digital scale.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What are you using these measurements for Eric?
Unless it's something specific like certain baked goods that need to rise, I just guess at the dash, pinch and smidgen.

I actually found a little stainless set with dash, pinch and smidgen measurements at Wal-Mart. I checked it and a dash = 1/8 tsp.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The one's on Greg Watson's site are 1/8, 1/16, 1/32.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a link for you: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3224&highlight=dash


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

The sizes are also listed in the Fertilator here on the APC. 
Dash = 1/8th tsp
Pinch = 1/16th tsp
Smidgen = 1/32nd tsp

Bill


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys and gals. I was doing a search on the word "Smidgen" and I saw the one Matt posted for me and I looked at the other one thread "essential tools for aquascaping" or something like that, and someone posted different measurements. So all pinch, dash, smidgen spoon sets, should be 1/8, 1/16, 1/32. Thanks for the help, once again.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is what good old GW says about it.

"Now <grin> &#8230; there also is no such thing as an "official" measurement for what a pinch is or a dash is or a smidge is &#8230;

If we go back just a few generations ago, many of us cooked and baked based on experience &#8230; recipe cards used to be written in terms of a hand full of this and a pinch of that and a dash of something else &#8230; years later, generalizations have been made to "approximate" what those terms mean &#8230; so there is no definitive measurement for what these amounts actually are &#8230; so there is no "official" way <grin> to "look up" those terms either <grin> &#8230; but that's not what is important &#8230; reality is far more important right? In a minute, I'll give you a link to a thread where this was just hashed over and over and over and over again (not by me <grin>) &#8230;

So &#8230; reality &#8230; I would rather that you check for yourself to see what they *REALLY* are &#8230;

Everyone measures just a little bit different &#8230; so I would encourage you to take the 1/16th Tablespoon spoon and test it &#8230; see how many level scoops it takes to fill a Tablespoon &#8230; do this about seven times &#8230; three or four of the times will come out with the same number &#8230; and for you, that is what size they really are &#8230;

I've had this discussion with someone about every six months &#8230; <grin> &#8230; and I've had the spoons listed on the site with both measurements &#8230; I originally had them listed as the "baking generalizations" &#8230; however, the general consensus from most people is that they more accurately reflect 1/16th of a Tablespoon than they do 1/8th of a teaspoon &#8230;"

jB


----------

